# What is the highest TPS you have ever acheived?



## Rocky0701 (May 17, 2014)

I thought it would be cool to see how fast some of us speedcubers can turn, so what is the highest TPS that you have ever gotten on any puzzle with an algorithm, or a random commutator etc.?

Mine is just the classic sexy move x 6
Time: 2.31
TPS: 10.39


----------



## goodatthis (May 17, 2014)

Haha I'm about the same, I can do about 7 tps on T perms, about 8 on CCW U perms, and my highest was sextuple URU'R' (sexy inverse) in like 1.7 seconds, which is about 14 TPS. I really don't know how the hell I did that though.


----------



## yoshinator (May 17, 2014)

I recall getting .5x on Eperm once, so that's 25+ TPS right there.


----------



## Pryge (May 17, 2014)

My T Perm is about 16 TPS, sexy move x6 is about 17 TPS.


----------



## ottozing (May 17, 2014)

Probably something stupid high for an alg. For a normal 3x3 solve I've gotten 9.0x tps which was really cool


----------



## MM99 (May 17, 2014)

I got .5 on a sune before so that's either 14tps or 16 depending on if you count the U2 as one or 2


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 17, 2014)

I can do M' in 0.02 = 100 tps


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 17, 2014)

M' U' M' U' 

6/0.25 = 24 TPS

But that's stupid and my timer starts were probably bad.

I got Sexy x6 in 1.99 which is 12.06 TPS

Edit: Ben beat me to a stupid M related thing. His is better.


----------



## VeryKewlName (May 17, 2014)

t perm at 10 tps


----------



## Escher (May 17, 2014)

It's so hard to measure. I think on a good cube I can probably do an A perm at around 22ish TPS, so around .4 seconds. But stackmats are bad for measuring that stuff.


----------



## GuRoux (May 17, 2014)

about 15 tps for sexy moves


----------



## GuRoux (May 17, 2014)

Escher said:


> It's so hard to measure. I think on a good cube I can probably do an A perm at around 22ish TPS, so around .4 seconds. But stackmats are bad for measuring that stuff.



that's one crazy a perm, i'd like to see that.


----------



## Cubeologist (May 17, 2014)

Just tried this for the first time haha. Pretty cool idea. But I got a sexy x6 in 1.8 seconds. So that works out to about 13.xx TPS.


----------



## TDM (May 17, 2014)

l F' R U' R' U l' (F2L case) in some time between 0.30 and 0.35, not really too sure, but 20+ TPS.


----------



## rowehessler (May 17, 2014)

on average solve id say my tps is 6. I can break 20 on sexy move and stuff


----------



## tx789 (May 17, 2014)

I think I have gotten a 1.4x sexy move x6. I've sub 1ed the U perms, Ja, T and clockwise A perm. Dunno what the fastest. I might of got above 20 on one alg. A short one.


----------



## Sajwo (May 17, 2014)

I've gotten 22+ multiple times on antisune


----------



## XTowncuber (May 17, 2014)

21.xx...on pyra  L R' L' R*3 in 0.55

idk about timer stops, but I can do .61x pretty consistently.

I have no idea about 3x3. I've done 9.9x in a solve though.


----------



## Coolster01 (May 17, 2014)

I think I have 26 tps on a sune and I can do 100tps on an M like ben.


----------



## yoinneroid (May 17, 2014)

dunno, but I do sexy*6 in 1.7ish
so that's about 14 TPS :/


----------



## kunparekh18 (May 17, 2014)

R/0.01=100 tps.


----------



## kcl (May 17, 2014)

Well in solves like Rowe said, mine is high 6-high 7 range during solves. In algs I have like 22x spamming sexy moves.


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 17, 2014)

For people saying that they they can do one M or R move and have it be 100 TPS, i don't count that, i think it should be minimum like 6 moves.


----------



## kunparekh18 (May 17, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> For people saying that they they can do one M or R move and have it be 100 TPS, i don't count that, i think it should be minimum like 6 moves.



F R U R' U' F'/0.25 = 24 TPS


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 17, 2014)

kunparekh18 said:


> F R U R' U' F'/0.25 = 24 TPS


That's better


----------



## mDiPalma (May 17, 2014)

If I do around one avg100 per day, assuming my average solve is 50 moves, I get around .058 TPS.


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 17, 2014)

Average for 2x2 is between 9-10.
3x3 is probably like 6-7.


----------



## Petro Leum (May 17, 2014)

mDiPalma said:


> If I do around one avg100 per day, assuming my average solve is 50 moves, I get around .058 TPS.



now tell me the average tpl (turns per life) of cubers


----------



## Carrot (May 17, 2014)

~5 in solves for mega, pyra, 333

Best 100 moves: 5.1x sec on megaminx => 19 tps


----------



## Robert-Y (May 17, 2014)

Is it alright to use algorithms that take less than a second for certain cubers? For instance, let's say someone does an E perm in 0.8 seconds which is 20 tps, although that person did not even do 20 turns...


----------



## Escher (May 18, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Is it alright to use algorithms that take less than a second for certain cubers? For instance, let's say someone does an E perm in 0.8 seconds which is 20 tps, although that person did not even do 20 turns...



Indeed, probably the best test is probably on involving "how many moves can you do in a second?" with a few restrictions on move groups. One would probably want to find the best possible non-restriction breaking sequence though and I've seen certain people handscramble at pretty ridiculous rates but would still be hard to measure. Hm.


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 18, 2014)

Petro Leum said:


> now tell me the average tpl (turns per life) of cubers


Millions 



Robert-Y said:


> Is it alright to use algorithms that take less than a second for certain cubers? For instance, let's say someone does an E perm in 0.8 seconds which is 20 tps, although that person did not even do 20 turns...


I would still count it because they are still doing many turns, which takes speed to do in under a second. I think it is ridiculous however to do an M or R move in .01 seconds and say that you can turn at 100 TPS, while technically by those standards you could, but it is pretty much cheating.


----------

